# journeyman's practice exam



## icekillah (Jan 22, 2009)

looking to do well on the journeyman's exam are there any free exams or free websites that have questions that are taken from the 2008 NEC exam?


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Try MikeHolt.com


----------



## Jeff_B (Aug 11, 2011)

*I am in the same boat*

I found a prep book at the local library but it's 2005 code and it's also for the master's exam. You may have better luck if you check around your local libraries. Also, there is not too much that has changed for the 2008 code. 
A few things include GFI protection for underground branch circuits to remote structures and such, specification for trailer and truck parking electric hook ups, and arc fault requirements. They provide a code book at the test, which you will have 4 hours to utilize for 100 multiple choice questions. No sweat. You only need a 70% score or better. So I recommend that you get very familiar with the code book if you have one. Even if it's '05. You need to know where to find answers quickly enough so you don't run out of time. 4 hours = 240 minutes/100 = 2.4 minutes per question. 
I tried that Mike Holt site yesterday and I found it to be really annoying, but potentially useful. They make you give an email, so they can spam your inbox like crazy, and they don't let you know about your results unless you pay them. They just simply tell your final scores with no indications of which questions you got wrong or what the right answers were. 
You can only take the quizzes for free once, so take notes for reviewing purposes instead of worrying about passing it because it is timed. 
I'm still looking for a good 'free' guide online, I'll post here if I find one.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Check Tom Henry's site also.

Also do a search for MSU tech notes 105 and 106 they are Michigan state university's study guides for the journeyman and master exams in pdf they are free and pretty helpful. Good luck.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

icekillah said:


> looking to do well on the journeyman's exam are there any free exams or free websites that have questions that are taken from the 2008 NEC exam?



Mike Holt has a free tests on his website. Plus we have a ton of info here with our Journeyman question thread going on. With you being in FL the Journeyman test is 3 hours and 80 questions and you need a 75% to pass. The best advice I can give you is to read the code book cover to cover to get familiar with it's structure and the articles.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

It's not free but. " The contractor school" has a awesome test prep and they are almost Everywhere check thecontractorschool.com

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

The ET Practice Journeyman's Test in the General area if you can avoid peeking ahead. You've got four hours. Begin.


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/et-practice-jouneymans-test-5198/


----------

